# Ferrari F430 Spider wetsand



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So I was sitting on my couch watching Sponge Bob with my son one Saturday morning and I got a call on the "business phone". I was rather enjoying the cartoons and being in my Al Bundy position on the couch with my little man, but when duty calls, duty calls. It was the owner of a pretty well-known wrapping company and one of my Ferrari 599 customers referred me to him. On the phone he told me that the car couldn't be wrapped because there was some sort of contamination on the car that needed to be removed and he didn't have a clue what it was. On the way over there, about 1 hour from me, I was thinking, "OK a quick clay session and I can make it back for Ben 10 and soggy, chocolate waffles." Wrong. I don't know what was on the car, but claying didn't remove it, so I did a Deironizer decontamination and that didn't remove it either. So I gave it a full wipedown with tar and glue remover and that removed most of it, but still some remained and I soon realized that it was just a crappy repaint that I was up against.

The car was purchased in Germany, but before the new owner bought it he requested that "this, that and the other" parts be repainted because there were scuffs, rock chips, etc. everywhere. I'm guessing that they used a very fast-drying clearcoat mix because the entire car felt like sandpaper. Basically the paint dried before it hit the surface, which created a "textured" surface. Not only was the painting technique bad, but I think they painted it in someone's shed because there were fish eyes and other uglies all over the car. Here's the pics! >>














































Marring from the soft top...










Wet sanded with 2500...










After compounding and finishing this is what remained...










The pillars looked horrible...










Clearcoat failure on this one...










Wet sanded with Wolf's "Pink Slip" Clay Lube and 2,500 grit










After compounding with Wolf's WP-6S polish and a cutting pad, then refined with Wolf's WP-1N finishing polish and a finishing pad.



















Sanded out some uglies on the door










After the above mentioned combo...










The motor lid before... here you can see the amount of RIDS that were on the entire car.










Badges removed... the afters.




























Good clarity










Almost the entire bumper was wet sanded










After with the same combo



















All finished, here's some reflection shots! Enjoy the afters!























































Thanks for looking!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

looks much better was he still going to get it wrapped?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

chrislondon said:


> looks much better was he still going to get it wrapped?


Thanks! Yep he ended up wrapping the entire car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jesse


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work Jesse, shame to wrap over your work but we know its spotless :thumb:


Order in @ PB & looking forward to playing with some new toys soon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate, good job.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Love your work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job Jesse, paintwork was a mess!! :thumb:


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Great job. Did you manage to get rid of all those problems just by wet sanding? I would have thought they would cause a problem right back to the base coat?

What did it get wrapped to? I quite like it as you left it!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

What colour did he wrap it ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual Excellent work Jesse :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

off topic, mario are you the bloke i spoke to on the phone couple months back about some products?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The Ferrari Man , awesome Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Jesse


Thanks!



Mr Face said:


> Nice work Jesse, shame to wrap over your work but we know its spotless :thumb:
> 
> Order in @ PB & looking forward to playing with some new toys soon


Thanks Mike! Yeah I was kind of sad that he wanted to wrap it after that, but oh well! Let me know how you get on with the products :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Looks fantastic mate, good job.


Cheers mate!



Sti_Brumby said:


> Love your work


Thanks Clint!



MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic job Jesse, paintwork was a mess!! :thumb:


Thanks buddy!



mrbloke said:


> Great job. Did you manage to get rid of all those problems just by wet sanding? I would have thought they would cause a problem right back to the base coat?
> 
> What did it get wrapped to? I quite like it as you left it!


Thanks mate! Most of the protruding parts of the clear were cleared up 100% but the fish eyes are a different story. Basically there's no clear in the middle of them so trying to remove the entire thing would be a big mistake. They were sanded down and polished out so they look way better now than they did before. He just had a clear wrap done on it!



zepp85 said:


> What colour did he wrap it ?


Just a clear 3M wrap to protect the paint!



tonyy said:


> Now looks fantastic..


Thanks!



Eurogloss said:


> As usual Excellent work Jesse :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Cheers Mario!



Racer said:


> The Ferrari Man , awesome Jesse :thumb:


Thanks Rui!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good but that last photo lets the whole thing down. What is it, a photoshop edit?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Looks good but that last photo lets the whole thing down. What is it, a photoshop edit?


Yeah I just wanted to blur out the crappy background... the shop was a bit of a mess.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> off topic, mario are you the bloke i spoke to on the phone couple months back about some products?


Not sure ! PM me please !

Mario


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Jesse! Still a bit of a shocker why anybody would have one of these "bodged!" 

Shame it was wrapped in the end - im sure Body Wrap would have protected it adequately! :thumb:

P.S. I like the last photo, makes the car stand out!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job as the paint was in a pretty bad condition... 
Those fish eyes were a terrible mess... Too bad no one can do anything about it to fully remove them, but you attenuated them


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant work Jesse,

That was a real, f**k you, paint job wasn't it ! 

Great work mate.

Padraic


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Brilliant work Jesse,
> 
> That was a real, f**k you, paint job wasn't it !
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep this is a testament to all those getting something "thrown into the deal" when you buy a car... beware that the dealer will find the cheapest solution possible regardless of what kind of car it is! I sold cars for some years, so I know that most dealers don't give a rat's a$$ about what the car looks like when it leaves... they just want it to leave! There are exceptions though .


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice mate loving the clarity photo's:thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good now


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> very nice mate loving the clarity photo's:thumb:


Thanks mate!



mislavto said:


> looks good now


Thank you!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

LoL, enjoyed the narrative as much as the great job you achieved


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome work mate - it'll have taken some balls to wet sand a ferrari I'm sure


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

How can someone deliver a paintjob like that to a customer?! More so on a Ferrari?!

Outstanding work Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

Incredible how you fix the paint of this lovely car. 

Congratuations for your job.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! :thumb:


Thanks Florian! Hope all's going well with you mate!



DasArab said:


> LoL, enjoyed the narrative as much as the great job you achieved


Thank you sir, glad it wasn't boring !



-Mat- said:


> cracking work Jesse :thumb:


Thanks my friend :thumb:!



Brian. said:


> Awesome work mate - it'll have taken some balls to wet sand a ferrari I'm sure


Thank you, Brian! Nah, at the end of the day mate, it's just another car :thumb:!



toni said:


> How can someone deliver a paintjob like that to a customer?! More so on a Ferrari?!
> 
> Outstanding work Jesse! :thumb:


Thank you Toni! Yeah I was a bit surprised at the condition, too!



noveitor said:


> Incredible how you fix the paint of this lovely car.
> 
> Congratuations for your job.


Thank you very kindly, sir!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job, I can't believe someone would think that paint job was acceptable, especially not the chap who commissioned the work in the first place. Is he blind? lol


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

pretty brave to wetsand a car worth that ferrari...

Balls of steel !! ;-)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Jesse

Looks amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Great job, I can't believe someone would think that paint job was acceptable, especially not the chap who commissioned the work in the first place. Is he blind? lol


Thanks mate! Well when someone does this as "a job" they respect it much less that we who do it as "a passion" .



Matthias1344 said:


> pretty brave to wetsand a car worth that ferrari...
> 
> Balls of steel !! ;-)


Nah, they're only brass :lol:. J/K it just takes a bit of experience and knowing where the limit is... Not much different than compounding in my opinion!



Showshine said:


> Nice job Jesse
> 
> Looks amazing mate :thumb:


Thank you, Lee!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

very nice DETAIL indeed :thumb:

Anthony


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

DETAIL said:


> very nice DETAIL indeed :thumb:
> 
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony!


----------

